# looking to move to spain



## katiepickles (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

is there anyone on here that has moved from Canada to Spain? I am looking to move my wife and daughter next year and could use any tips from someone that has been through the process.

cheers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

katiepickles said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> is there anyone on here that has moved from Canada to Spain? I am looking to move my wife and daughter next year and could use any tips from someone that has been through the process.
> 
> cheers


Welcome to the forum
Are you an EU citizen or Canadian?


----------



## katiepickles (Sep 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Are you an EU citizen or Canadian?


I am Canadian as well as my wife and daughter.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

katiepickles said:


> I am Canadian as well as my wife and daughter.


Ahhh OK, so you know that you have to get visas
I wish I could help you with the procedure, but your first step is going to be the Spanish Embassy I think

Do you know anyone here, or are you coming for a job?


----------



## katiepickles (Sep 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Ahhh OK, so you know that you have to get visas
> I wish I could help you with the procedure, but your first step is going to be the Spanish Embassy I think
> 
> Do you know anyone here, or are you coming for a job?


no, i am retired so we will not be working...just living in the sun.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

katiepickles said:


> no, i am retired so we will not be working...just living in the sun.


and your daughter??? I'm not sure how straight forward it would be for you. As Stravinski said, you should ask at the Spanish Embassy.

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> and your daughter??? I'm not sure how straight forward it would be for you. As Stravinski said, you should ask at the Spanish Embassy.
> 
> Jo


I agree with Jo, Embassy's seem to know stuff about visas. If I was wanting information about visas I would ask the Embassy or go to their online website
and read up on it - good luck


----------



## katiepickles (Sep 23, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> I agree with Jo, Embassy's seem to know stuff about visas. If I was wanting information about visas I would ask the Embassy or go to their online website
> and read up on it - good luck



My daughter is 1yo so she will not be working anytime soon...thanks for the embassy advice.

cheers


----------



## tammie1703 (Sep 4, 2008)

katiepickles said:


> My daughter is 1yo so she will not be working anytime soon...thanks for the embassy advice.
> 
> cheers


Don't understand this one!

Retired with a 1 yr old? So where will your one year old go to school and where will she get healthcare?

As a country outside the EU you have to get visas like we do if we want to come to your country so that might be a good start because i don't think you can just retire in spain!


----------



## katiepickles (Sep 23, 2008)

tammie1703 said:


> Don't understand this one!
> 
> Retired with a 1 yr old? So where will your one year old go to school and where will she get healthcare?
> 
> As a country outside the EU you have to get visas like we do if we want to come to your country so that might be a good start because i don't think you can just retire in spain!



My financial situation has no bearing on this discussion... and yes a 36yo man with a 1yo can retire.... I am fully aware that visas will be required...this is not the information I was looking for... I with revert to my original question...is there anyone that belongs to this forum from Canada that has moved to Spain? And if so are there any tips you can give me....outside the obvious one thing that need to be done.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

katiepickles said:


> My financial situation has no bearing on this discussion... and yes a 36yo man with a 1yo can retire.... I am fully aware that visas will be required...this is not the information I was looking for... I with revert to my original question...is there anyone that belongs to this forum from Canada that has moved to Spain? And if so are there any tips you can give me....outside the obvious one thing that need to be done.


You have a good point there, sorry I cannot help you further.

But good luck anyway


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

katiepickles said:


> My financial situation has no bearing on this discussion... and yes a 36yo man with a 1yo can retire.... I am fully aware that visas will be required...this is not the information I was looking for... I with revert to my original question...is there anyone that belongs to this forum from Canada that has moved to Spain? And if so are there any tips you can give me....outside the obvious one thing that need to be done.


I dont think there are any Canadians on this particular forum


----------



## tammie1703 (Sep 4, 2008)

katiepickles said:


> My financial situation has no bearing on this discussion... and yes a 36yo man with a 1yo can retire.... I am fully aware that visas will be required...this is not the information I was looking for... I with revert to my original question...is there anyone that belongs to this forum from Canada that has moved to Spain? And if so are there any tips you can give me....outside the obvious one thing that need to be done.


Wasn't referring to your financial situation I have no use for this info 

Well with regards to you first question the answer is obviously no! I think you need to do as you no and get the 'proper' info from the embassy.

I also am a 28yr old that is going to 'retire' to spain with 3 kids while my hubby works back in uk and spain so yes so can a 28yr old do it (but wasn't meaning it in that way anyway ). But retire for me is not the proper word because at my age i would get bored so would need to do something!

Hope you find the info you need, last comment on this thread


----------



## katiepickles (Sep 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont think there are any Canadians on this particular forum


thank you, i will see if i can find another forum.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

tammie1703 said:


> Wasn't referring to your financial situation I have no use for this info
> 
> Well with regards to you first question the answer is obviously no! I think you need to do as you no and get the 'proper' info from the embassy.
> 
> ...


hi ya ha ha lol that well made me laugh .. katiepickes a bit touchy lol ... any idea on your time of move and area yet hun


----------

